# If you could buy one boat…



## UPEsox

Cork Dust said:


> OP's Premise question: What would you own IF you could only own one boat to fish the Great Lakes?
> 
> I spent ten years on the Great Lakes as a field research biologist working on Lake Michigan, Lake Superior, Lake Huron and the St, Marys River from the approach to the Soo Locks down to Lime Island. Over that interval I have piloted everything from a 38' displacement hull research boat, a 35' trap net boat, a former commerciial gillnet tug, a variety (7) of center consoles from 28-15', and a BW Sakonnet which we used as a dive platform to service moored current meters anchored in an array off the Ludington Pumped Storage Facility in its early years of operation used to determine the zone of influence of the currents eminating from the plant during operation. Prior that interval I spent most of my early life growing-up on Lake Michigan each summer south of Saugatuck. I even sailed an Alcort Sunfish across Lake Michigan to Milwaukee and back, which got me grounded for the remainder of the summer.
> 
> ...'all the costs you listed aren't a concern" "Otherwhise you shoudn't own the boat." -perfect summary statements for what you are trying to convey to your fellow fishers via your hull-of-choice ownership. You should name the hull- I Have Arrived,Too or, if used as a charter hull: IF YOU CAN SEE ME, YOU ARE IN My WAY.
> 
> First point, you don't "run" a boat, you pilot a boat. Second point, many people feel that cruise ships are a wonderful way to experience "sailing the oceans", I don't number among that select set either!
> 
> Yes, I have fished off four Tiaras. Even helped rewire one... Oddly, their owners mirrored your perspective....


Woah captain, I was agreeing with you more than you realize.

But yea one tiara had bad wiring....

Nothing about being weary of models running 3208s, the propensity of anchor locker and foredeck near windlass almost always needing wet core replaced. How fun it can be to change impellers on 2900-3200s.


----------



## plugger

Tiara 31 open is as close to perfect as you can get in a 6pack charter boat. The northwest boats don't have the beam or comfort of the tiara. When you can comfortably run 6 passengers and a mate your money ahead of the guys running 2-4 .


----------



## KI Jim

I would give another recommendation for the Hewescraft.They are really awesome boats.


----------



## DennisDW

My thought would be Tiara or something similiar. As a charter you need to consider the comfort (seating and ride) of the clients. I don't think center consoles would be very comfortable. I'm not familiar with Hewescrafts as far a comfort and seating but I haven't heard anything bad about them. Seems like them being aluminum the ride might be a little hard compared to a fiberglass boat?


----------



## BFG

IMO most charter clientele are not fisherman, but they do like to go fishing. Hewescraft are fishing boats, not pleasure boats. I have many friends that own them, and they are workhorses with a lot of room for their size. Having said that, none of them charter, and all of them are owned by fishermen with fisherpeople friends. If I'm paying $200 a head to go salmon fishing on LM, I'm not paying that sort of jack to a guy with a tin can. I'm going to pay the guy with the biggest damn Tiara I can find. Hewes is a rough ride. You can't stop that from happening because of their helm-forward design. Tiara is like riding on a pillow. Clientele will come back if they have a comfortable trip.


----------



## SJC

BFG said:


> IMO most charter clientele are not fisherman, but they do like to go fishing. Hewescraft are fishing boats, not pleasure boats. I have many friends that own them, and they are workhorses with a lot of room for their size. Having said that, none of them charter, and all of them are owned by fishermen with fisherpeople friends. If I'm paying $200 a head to go salmon fishing on LM, I'm not paying that sort of jack to a guy with a tin can. I'm going to pay the guy with the biggest damn Tiara I can find. Hewes is a rough ride. You can't stop that from happening because of their helm-forward design. Tiara is like riding on a pillow. Clientele will come back if they have a comfortable trip.


Correct. It’s nice to be able to make a dri... I mean pour coffee in 4 footers.


----------



## nichola8

I'm on the Hewescraft train. When we were shopping for a new boat, a Hewes was NOT in the budget (we went with a 2352 Trophy Pro with a 5.0 merc). Go big or stay home with a Hewes, the fully enclosed hard tops are great to fish out of. However, as others stated, no bathroom, no sleeping quarters....strictly fishing, partying and mother ship for open water duck hunting. I have fished out of Tiaras, Grady Whites and Wellcraft. Tiara's as far as chartering are probably the best all around boat if your going to be serious and take families and what not, and have the nostalgia of a charter trip with coffee cooking and comfortable place to take a dump. Grady and Wellcraft (outboard models) were great for making long runs, fuel efficiency and just enough cabin to make it feel like a sleeping quarter. The Hewescrafts are just plain cool.......


----------



## Shoeman

Either way it won’t add up unless you want a tax deduction. Yet you still need to show some kind of a profit at some point. Putting tons of hours on a boat don’t cut it either….

Grueling hours doing am/pm trips and cleaning the boat…. It best be your passion!


----------



## BuckeyeFootball

nichola8 said:


> I'm on the Hewescraft train. When we were shopping for a new boat, a Hewes was NOT in the budget (we went with a 2352 Trophy Pro with a 5.0 merc). Go big or stay home with a Hewes, the fully enclosed hard tops are great to fish out of. However, as others stated, no bathroom, no sleeping quarters....strictly fishing, partying and mother ship for open water duck hunting. I have fished out of Tiaras, Grady Whites and Wellcraft. Tiara's as far as chartering are probably the best all around boat if your going to be serious and take families and what not, and have the nostalgia of a charter trip with coffee cooking and comfortable place to take a dump. Grady and Wellcraft (outboard models) were great for making long runs, fuel efficiency and just enough cabin to make it feel like a sleeping quarter. The Hewescrafts are just plain cool.......


How do you like the Trophy and how does it ride? Ive always liked there looks and thought they were a good value. I sometimes ponder if I should just get one and have money left in the bank instead of saving up for a big boat and likely having a payment, dockage, winter storage etc.


----------



## ErieH2O

BuckeyeFootball said:


> How do you like the Trophy and how does it ride? Ive always liked there looks and thought they were a good value. I sometimes ponder if I should just get one and have money left in the bank instead of saving up for a big boat and likely having a payment, dockage, winter storage etc.


Having no debt in a rig makes the non-fishing months much more enjoyable. There are good rigs out there at a fraction of the price of the new stuff. In Michigan/Great Lakes there are some true garage queens that were very well maintained and have seen very little use.


----------



## UPEsox

One thing thats very important to remember, there will always, and I mean always, be a boat to buy. 

Never extend yourself for one, be patient and scoop up one that someone desperately needs to move or just doesn't care (e.g. estate sale, garage queen)


----------



## nichola8

BuckeyeFootball said:


> How do you like the Trophy and how does it ride? Ive always liked there looks and thought they were a good value. I sometimes ponder if I should just get one and have money left in the bank instead of saving up for a big boat and likely having a payment, dockage, winter storage etc.


Love it. Had it for 4 years now, I think it was listed for 34k, I got it for 28k. Came with assorted 10 traxs tech holders, 2 crappy riggers, I threw scotty electrics on it. It's totally sea worthy, has auto pilot and a trolling plate, it was a Saginaw boat. Very towable, I bring it to the east side 2 times a year. The cabin is just big enough for my wife, I and the 6 and 3 year old to sleep in. I've been very pleased, only had minor issues, which are normal, like deadwell pumps going out or routine crap.










Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nichola8

There was an identical boat to mine for sale on marketplace a couple weeks back. Mines a 2008 I think that one was a 2007. If your interested in walk arounds....seaswirl striper, aqua sport, Grady white...all nice rigs. Don't go smaller than 23', and if you can shoot for a 26'.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman

Been patiently sitting on the sideline ready to jump on the right boat. Yet there’s no way I’m paying a premium with the current market. And new out of the question with weekly price increases.


----------



## Fishndude

North River makes nice boats. 









HOME







www.northriverboats.com


----------



## Cork Dust

Shoeman said:


> Been patiently sitting on the sideline ready to jump on the right boat. Yet there’s no way I’m paying a premium with the current market. And new out of the question with weekly price increases.


Smart move, I passed on a Bw 235 Conquest down in Michigan City;. freshwater boat with 240hours on the Verado. It sold in one week...even though it was priced at over five thousand above Blue Book. We have 20% of the World's surface water, garanteeing a wide variety of hulls and makes, as well as the shortest boating season likely in the Nation. A ten year old boat from a reputable manufacturer with a maintenance and repair history often is in very good shape. I bought a 1994 BW Outrage 21' three years ago in Sister Bay, Wi. It spent its first thirteen year on a Great Lakes yacht as a tender boat. It was then purchased by the CFO of a mobile boat lift company in Sturgeon Bay, Wi. were it spent more time on a mooring than being fished. He sold it two years after being transferred to head-up their merger in California. The twin 150 Yamahas had 115 hours on them when I bought the boat. I had the ECM hours checked because I was skeptical of the hour meter values... Mooring lines, twin Mag STX 20 Cannons, Bert's trolling bar, and 12 Bert's racheting rod holders, along with two sets of Cannons stem ratcheting holders on extension arms that mount below the 'rigger bases, 350' of anchor rode and a QCR anchor with dual Group 27 AGM batteries, along with a pair of Garmin 760S units. I waited him out until September to get him down from his $27,000 asking price to $18,500.00. Other than replacing the surge brakes on the EZ Loader trailer rather than rebuiilding them peicemeal and adding a Fishawk X-4 probe, I have only purchased gas. Trailer even came with wheel covers, motor covers for powerheads and two storage covers, one for transport and one for storage.


----------



## Tacklemaster

The angler quests are great boats in the right situations. Waves over 4 ft tend to go over the deck. A 31 tiara is great boat and I've fished and run a bunch of them through the years. I personally run a 25 Carolina Classic with an inboard. I run groups up to 5 guests. I cruise 26 to 28 mph at 1.35 miles per gallon. I can fish and run in the everything a 31 does and get much better fuel economy. You really needs to ask your self what are looking to do? I focus on the 3 to 5 guest groups and that's what I get if I have have someone call for a group of six I refer them to a captain with a bigger boat. At the end of the day guests come back to fish with the captain not the boat. Treat people right and and focus and working hard them and no matter what boat you get you'll be successful.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Boston Whaler. If I had one boat just for myself, no charter, no need for family amenities, it would be the Montauk 17 or 19. Bombproof, fun to pilot, and easy to maintain. A buddy had one in high school and I've been waxing nostalgic ever since. Almost got one last year at a garage sale, went home to get my check book, and by the time I got back 20 minutes later it was sold!


----------



## rlbyfd

Fishndude said:


> North River makes nice boats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northriverboats.com


IF I was going aluminum, I would get North River before a Hewes.


----------



## ErieH2O

This is one of the better topics in a while on this forum!


----------



## gunfun13

jakeo said:


> I never understood why the Thompson name disappeared?


Because while they may have had functional designs, their construction left a lot to be desired.


----------



## D-Fresh

gunfun13 said:


> Because while they may have had functional designs, their construction left a lot to be desired.


Yep, and I'll add that they are one of the roughest riding boats in that size class. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimbradleyqualitypai

my brand new 24 ft duckworth , I sold my Hughes craft and bought this one I sold my Hewescraft and bought this one, a little higher quality


----------



## UPEsox

Salt water is a massive cause for concern. As mentioned it kills electrical, but wait until you see what I can do to a heat exchanger, or exhaust manifold. 

Couldn't pay me enough to bring a power boat from salt.


----------



## jakeo

D-Fresh said:


> Yep, and I'll add that they are one of the roughest riding boats in that size class.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I beg to differ with you on that unless it didn't have trim tabs or the Captain didn't know how to load the boat. Roughest by far was the Aristocraft that was made only 2 years...77+78.



gunfun13 said:


> Because while they may have had functional designs, their construction left a lot to be desired.


 I will agree the structure after being re-done was alot better then the original but for the size being listed at 20', you got alot of boat for the $$ and a deep safe boat at that. JMO


----------



## terrylee86

I have had a Tiara 2700 Open for the last 28 years. I would not recommend it for Lake Michigan charters unless you are going with 4 customers. Then it is a perfect boat, I fish Lake Michigan and Lake Erie and have no issues with 4 or 5 on the boat. 4 fisherman on a 2700 Open is perfect, if you are going for bigger crews the 31’Open is a perfect boat. The 33’-36’ really are just larger cabin and the aft area is not much different then a 31’. There is a reason so many Charter Captains run Tiaras. I am not a big fan of the newer ones, early to mid 90’s is the perfect charter boat. Cherokees are good charter boats, but they are not a Tiara. Almost bought one before I bought my Tiara until I went to the factory in Kelava, MI. Quality control was all over the board, but they have proved to be a dependable boat.

Don’t be afraid to buy a salt water boat if you know it’s history. I live in Florida in the winter and 90% of the boats around me are on lifts and flush the engines after every use. Again, you have to know the history of a salt water boat, there are 40’ boats on lifts in Florida. I will say most of the boats,in Florida at least, are outboards. Bigger boat equals 3 or 4 outboards on the back. You are better off with a fresh water boat if you have any concerns.


----------



## BuckeyeFootball

D-Fresh said:


> Yep, and I'll add that they are one of the roughest riding boats in that size class.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I only fished out of one once but it felt like I was in a bathtub the gunnels must of been 4 feet tall.


----------



## jakeo

BuckeyeFootball said:


> I only fished out of one once but it felt like I was in a bathtub the gunnels must of been 4 feet tall.


Yes I can see after thinking about it the objections people have about the Thompson but I'm going back to the boat that I learned on and continued to fish them years later. The particular boat I try to describe was driven by a CG member and he was not rich, just frugal. He had beefed up the boat as needed because he was a family man on a budget. This was the boat we got caught in a severe storm in and I guess the Captain saved us along with the boat. If I was not looking for a boat I could afford, I would say a Midnight Express with quad 400's but in my world it will never happen.
With kids being a huge part in my life, a safe boat is not always in the brand, it's the driver.
A 19' Glastron with a 175hp Johnson was another boat we were brought up in but it wasn't one you take Mom on or me anymore with back conditions.


----------



## Grinnell

UPEsox said:


> You guys really want a mind bender just look at Hinkley Picnic boats, I have a customer shopping for 2 right now because I have to send him spare props and rudders about every other month


Hinckley big pimpin…..


----------



## Grinnell

jimbradleyqualitypai said:


> my brand new 24 ft duckworth , I sold my Hughes craft and bought this one I sold my Hewescraft and bought this one, a little higher quality
> View attachment 841275


That’s a bad mofo!!!!


----------



## kyleg

I like your style! that’s a nice ride. What’s the top speed? What didn’t you like about the Hewescrafts? How much does it weigh?



jimbradleyqualitypai said:


> my brand new 24 ft duckworth , I sold my Hughes craft and bought this one I sold my Hewescraft and bought this one, a little higher quality
> View attachment 841275


----------



## Night Moves

plugger said:


> Tiara 31 open is as close to perfect as you can get in a 6pack charter boat. The northwest boats don't have the beam or comfort of the tiara. When you can comfortably run 6 passengers and a mate your money ahead of the guys running 2-4 .


I would completely disagree with that last statement. I was a full time charter captain for decades and in the last 20 years I ran a 22" boat exclusively. My operating expenses were just a tiny fraction of the bigger boats and I guarantee my profit margin was a lot higher even though I didn't charge as much as most of the big guys ($600 for 4 people when I retired). My charters were limited to 1 to 4 people and I was always consistently very busy from late March until I ended the season in Sept. Even during recessions I was usually booked solid. I was able to make a good living and retire out completely at 60.


----------



## Night Moves

andyotto said:


> It wouldn’t surprise me if many charter boats get smaller and lighter over the next 10-20 years. I can’t imagine fuel costs declining greatly over that time period. It might start pricing some customers out of a trips.


You got that right. With fuel costs and other operating expenses exploding, smart captains in the industry will change or fade away.


----------



## jrschantz

For pure fishing, my choice would be a Tiara 31 Open. For my needs, the 1989 Sea Ray 300 Sundancer that I had was hard to beat for a family fish boat. It was a comfortable cruiser that fished well. Room to sleep 4 easily and a flat deck to fish on. Twin 5.7L Alpha power was quite economical both fishing and cruising. With the bench helm, cockpit seating wasn't the best, but for the family or us and another couple it was great. If you can find a well cared for unit, they're very affordable.


----------



## plugger

jrschantz said:


> For pure fishing, my choice would be a Tiara 31 Open. For my needs, the 1989 Sea Ray 300 Sundancer that I had was hard to beat for a family fish boat. It was a comfortable cruiser that fished well. Room to sleep 4 easily and a flat deck to fish on. Twin 5.7L Alpha power was quite economical both fishing and cruising. With the bench helm, cockpit seating wasn't the best, but for the family or us and another couple it was great. If you can find a well cared for unit, they're very affordable.
> View attachment 841397


I fished a 30’ sea ray, not a Sundancer a lot. We fished a lot of rough water and and a lot of offshore runs for steelhead. The boat had a lot fishing room with the wide beam and the weight to ride well. A beam troll was her weakest. She was not kind at the gas pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BuckeyeFootball

Night Moves said:


> I would completely disagree with that last statement. I was a full time charter captain for decades and in the last 20 years I ran a 22" boat exclusively. My operating expenses were just a tiny fraction of the bigger boats and I guarantee my profit margin was a lot higher even though I didn't charge as much as most of the big guys ($600 for 4 people when I retired). My charters were limited to 1 to 4 people and I was always consistently very busy from late March until I ended the season in Sept. Even during recessions I was usually booked solid. I was able to make a good living and retire out completely at 60.


How did you all fit on a 22 inch boat lol?


----------



## BuckeyeFootball

jrschantz said:


> For pure fishing, my choice would be a Tiara 31 Open. For my needs, the 1989 Sea Ray 300 Sundancer that I had was hard to beat for a family fish boat. It was a comfortable cruiser that fished well. Room to sleep 4 easily and a flat deck to fish on. Twin 5.7L Alpha power was quite economical both fishing and cruising. With the bench helm, cockpit seating wasn't the best, but for the family or us and another couple it was great. If you can find a well cared for unit, they're very affordable.
> View attachment 841397


I always loved the lines of the Weekenders and Sundancers of that era.


----------



## kyleg

Night Moves said:


> I would completely disagree with that last statement. I was a full time charter captain for decades and in the last 20 years I ran a 22" boat exclusively. My operating expenses were just a tiny fraction of the bigger boats and I guarantee my profit margin was a lot higher even though I didn't charge as much as most of the big guys ($600 for 4 people when I retired). My charters were limited to 1 to 4 people and I was always consistently very busy from late March until I ended the season in Sept. Even during recessions I was usually booked solid. I was able to make a good living and retire out completely at 60.


What boat were you running?


----------



## andyotto

I’m sure there will always be a demand for the bigger boats. I just wouldn’t be surprised if there’s a niche for people that are getting priced out of the big boats but still want to take a trip with a family of 4 or a dad with a kid or two.


----------



## Night Moves

andyotto said:


> I’m sure there will always be a demand for the bigger boats. I just wouldn’t be surprised if there’s a niche for people that are getting priced out of the big boats but still want to take a trip with a family of 4 or a dad with a kid or two.


That was my niche for 20+ years. On Saginaw Bay, smaller charter boats are starting to outnumber the big ones for sure. There's only one big, charter boat going out of Au Gres now that I know of.


----------



## Pole Setter

storman said:


> I own a 29 tiara and I love it for the additional space and tolling stability but it does not ride like my 25 carolina that it replaced. Don't get me wrong the tiara rides good but the dead rise on the carolina just was better at speed in waves all day every day. Was and am extremely happy with both boats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s what I’m looking for a 29 Tiara.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SJC

storman said:


> I own a 29 tiara and I love it for the additional space and tolling stability but it does not ride like my 25 carolina that it replaced. Don't get me wrong the tiara rides good but the dead rise on the carolina just was better at speed in waves all day every day. Was and am extremely happy with both boats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A lot of guys say the 2700 runs better in rough water than the 2900 or the 3100 because of the 22 degree deadrise vs the like 19 that they have. I believe the carolina also has 22 degrees.


----------



## CHASINEYES

D-Fresh said:


> Yep, and I'll add that they are one of the roughest riding boats in that size class.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I towed big a hardtop thompson 4 miles in moderate sea's with my old 19ft SFM. That Thompson was a blunt bow tank! I think half of lk Huron pushed out ahead of it.


----------



## storman

Have fished in 2700 its about the same I think the added weight of the 29 helps compensate for the dead rise difference between the 27 and 29. The 2700 rolls also in the trough compared to the 2900. My 25 carolina beat them boat when running at speed.

Carolina was a great boat just needed the extra cabin space for over nighting,, we looked at the 2700 also buy the cabin of the 29 sold me. Looking for a 31 or 32 hard top but with kids travel baseball that may not happen as we don't get to use the boat nearly as much as I want to.


SJC said:


> A lot of guys say the 2700 runs better in rough water than the 2900 or the 3100 because of the 22 degree deadrise vs the like 19 that they have. I believe the carolina also has 22 degrees.


Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine

Only own one boat??? Psssshhh. No way!


----------



## BucksandDucks

Great Lakes Trolling | Facebook


Welcome Everyone to The Great Lakes Trolling Page. Every professional was once a beginner so we encourage you to share your tips, tricks, your favorite marina or launch landing, favorite bait shops...




www.facebook.com





Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cork Dust

Boston Whaler Offshore 27'- ten foot beam... These were manufactured during the Reebok ownership years. Like the 21 and 24' Outrage, these were designed by VanLanker and made through 1995. All these hulls are still made via the Brunswick Government products division-no chrome and a slightly beefier transom. These boats are only made in a light gray hull color,, so if you come across one, that will be the give-away. I found one out in Montana, sent the information to a friend in Alaska who now has it at his camp in Homer area. They made in this cuddy version as well as a cabin hull configuration. Serious fishing boats, bu you need to be willing to incur the fuel bills in exchange for the stability, and you can't trailer them without a permit due to the 10foot beam dimension. 









Boston Whaler Offshore 27 1992 for sale for $78,000


A very special boat in immaculate condition. Only about 200 of these were made and they are used for everything from Offshore Canyon fishing to family cruising ... enormous range with large fuel tank. The hull and house has been perfectly cared for and painted Awlgrip. The cuddy cabin has a...




boats-from-usa.com


----------



## No Mas

Cork Dust said:


> Boston Whaler Offshore 27'- ten foot beam... These were manufactured during the Reebok ownership years. Like the 21 and 24' Outrage, these were designed by VanLanker and made through 1995. All these hulls are still made via the Brunswick Government products division-no chrome and a slightly beefier transom. These boats are only made in a light gray hull color,, so if you come across one, that will be the give-away. I found one out in Montana, sent the information to a friend in Alaska who now has it at his camp in Homer area. They made in this cuddy version as well as a cabin hull configuration. Serious fishing boats, bu you need to be willing to incur the fuel bills in exchange for the stability, and you can't trailer them without a permit due to the 10foot beam dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Whaler Offshore 27 1992 for sale for $78,000
> 
> 
> A very special boat in immaculate condition. Only about 200 of these were made and they are used for everything from Offshore Canyon fishing to family cruising ... enormous range with large fuel tank. The hull and house has been perfectly cared for and painted Awlgrip. The cuddy cabin has a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boats-from-usa.com


Now that is a battle wagon!


----------



## stelmon

I made the investment into a Hewescraft Ocean pro 220 this year. The boat has been a dream to charter out of. The boat is solid and I know I am getting on and off the water safely and starts everytime. I am also not constantly working on it in my free time. With that being said, there is better quality boats but you have a million decisions to make where the Hewescraft you old have like 15 or 20. Your also gonna pay %10 to %20 more. If I wanted to design a whole boat I would just build one. I also have never had clients get off the water and say I wish you had a bigger boat or a different boat. The boat is very comfy. Everyone has comments on how great the boat is and handles. I do recommend whatever boat you get it has trims tabs. From my research they are not very comfortable with out them. I put trim tabs on my Hewescraft And I plow through waves with them.

As far as my dream boat, I would love to own a Tiara , a Carolina Classic or a Alamarque(*sp).
But they are very costly to run and my business is not big enough to own one, yet. I would also just like to pay to fix them rather then tinker with them.

As for an Angler Quest, they are sweet rides but I don’t think they are charter quality. Use to fish one of them for 3 years and it was constantly falling apart. Eventually broke the welds on them and the boat was slowly sinking. They are a great boat though if you don’t have to fish in rough weather. Unfortunately as a charter, you don’t get to choose the weather you get.

I would highly recommend you work for a charter captain before you invest a ton of money into it. It sounds like a great job on the outside looking in but it’s way more work then you could ever imagine. I have had two mates tell me they want to charter fish and then quit because they couldn’t keep up. It’s a very tough life to live and not very profitable. However, just like everything in life, if you have balance and know when to say “no” you can have a great life as a charter/guide. But like Shoeman said, it can make a man miserable. I have been miserable at times as a guide/captain.

My new boat has made my life much easier but I don’t see myself doing this for another 10 - 20 years. I do enjoy it but could see myself doing other work. But for now, this is my calling and I am back to enjoying it.

Good Luck


----------



## kyleg

stelmon said:


> I made the investment into a Hewescraft Ocean pro 220 this year. The boat has been a dream to charter out of. The boat is solid and I know I am getting on and off the water safely and starts everytime. I am also not constantly working on it in my free time. With that being said, there is better quality boats but you have a million decisions to make where the Hewescraft you old have like 15 or 20. Your also gonna pay %10 to %20 more. If I wanted to design a whole boat I would just build one. I also have never had clients get off the water and say I wish you had a bigger boat or a different boat. The boat is very comfy. Everyone has comments on how great the boat is and handles. I do recommend whatever boat you get it has trims tabs. From my research they are not very comfortable with out them. I put trim tabs on my Hewescraft And I plow through waves with them.
> 
> As far as my dream boat, I would love to own a Tiara , a Carolina Classic or a Alamarque(*sp).
> But they are very costly to run and my business is not big enough to own one, yet. I would also just like to pay to fix them rather then tinker with them.
> 
> As for an Angler Quest, they are sweet rides but I don’t think they are charter quality. Use to fish one of them for 3 years and it was constantly falling apart. Eventually broke the welds on them and the boat was slowly sinking. They are a great boat though if you don’t have to fish in rough weather. Unfortunately as a charter, you don’t get to choose the weather you get.
> 
> I would highly recommend you work for a charter captain before you invest a ton of money into it. It sounds like a great job on the outside looking in but it’s way more work then you could ever imagine. I have had two mates tell me they want to charter fish and then quit because they couldn’t keep up. It’s a very tough life to live and not very profitable. However, just like everything in life, if you have balance and know when to say “no” you can have a great life as a charter/guide. But like Shoeman said, it can make a man miserable. I have been miserable at times as a guide/captain.
> 
> My new boat has made my life much easier but I don’t see myself doing this for another 10 - 20 years. I do enjoy it but could see myself doing other work. But for now, this is my calling and I am back to enjoying it.
> 
> Good Luck


Do you charge less than other charters because of a ‘smaller boat’?


----------



## Shoeman

You cats are funny! Bitch about filling a 25 gallon tank on your P/U, yet suggest boats that burn anywhere from 20-40 gallons an HOUR


----------



## SJC

Well, I still bitch that there's not 75 cent shells at the water hole no mo, then turn around and put $1500 into the boat tank. It's different like that...


----------



## Shoeman

SJC said:


> Well, I still bitch that there's not 75 cent shells at the water hole no mo, then turn around and put $1500 into the boat tank. It's different like that...



I get it! Ran 14 miles to save 64 cents. Nice ride


----------



## stelmon

kyleg said:


> Do you charge less than other charters because of a ‘smaller boat’?


Depends on the charter service but for the most part, yes. But I’m no cheap date either as I bust my ass to put people on fish.


----------



## SJC

Somebody said something about toons being good bigwater charter rigs....


----------



## gunfun13

SJC said:


> Somebody said something about toons being good bigwater charter rigs....
> View attachment 843100


Word is it was only a week old too


----------



## Pete R

SJC said:


> Somebody said something about toons being good bigwater charter rigs....
> View attachment 843100


Damn!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grinnell

SJC said:


> Somebody said something about toons being good bigwater charter rigs....
> View attachment 843100


What’s the story behind that????


----------



## sixft4par

They must have hit something to fill that toon. They are partitioned to protect the whole thing from filling. My buddy went to sell his older pontoon. The guy showed up to buy it and as they pulled it they realized in had a hole in the pontoon. As water was coming out and they were examining a catfish popped out! Needless to say that sale fell through.


----------



## gunfun13

Grinnell said:


> What’s the story behind that????


According to FB of someone on the boat (not the owner), it was a brand new boat and weld was full of pinholes that caused a crack from some rougher water.


----------



## Shoeman

According to Facebook. Lmao


----------



## UPEsox

gunfun13 said:


> According to FB of someone on the boat (not the owner), it was a brand new boat and weld was full of pinholes that caused a crack from some rougher water.


 Yea, "Big Toon" aint exactly known for craftsmanship or QC.


----------



## diesels77

What page on facebook was this on?


----------



## GettinBucky

gunfun13 said:


> Word is it was only a week old too


true story....less than a week!!


----------



## diesels77

That’s why I sold mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## zfishman

Lake Michigan Salmon and Trout Fishing


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Atrisch54

When the day comes that I retire my ranger, my next boat will be a Grady


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BuckeyeFootball

Anyone here have any experience with Proline and more specifically their 32 Express?


----------



## ErieH2O

The later model 32 Express were some great looking boats. I wouldn’t hesitate to buy a Proline. I currently own one, 25’, and the amount prolines that you see on the water that are from the mid 1990s to early 2000s is a bunch in the Great Lakes and they seem to be holding up well. In the late 1990s Proline when to “no wood” construction.


----------



## riverman

Love my 20’5 foot walk around proline. Fishes like a big boat and trailers like a aluminum boat


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

UPEsox said:


> Here's an interesting one that happened to me, kind of sad really. I had a customer, he was a doctor and finished paying off Med school. It was time for a reward.
> 
> He purchased his dream boat, an Ocean Yachts 42 Super Sport and had the boat for two years. He blows up his Stbd Cat 3126, spends 32k on a rebuild. Engine gets done and half way through the install he gets hurt at work. We only find this out because he went silent for a week after being a very "involved" customer, to be charitable. He assures us that we should continue the work and he sends a check, not for the full amount but healthy enough. We finish the install, but he's not around a ton...the money is trickling in smaller and smaller amounts. Finally, he shows up, doesn't look normal but whatever, it's a marina, we see people in all states. Uses the crap out of the boat but never gets his balance to zero.
> 
> Next summer rolls around, we collect storage fees before we launch the boat. He's late to pay but pays and we launch the boat. Two weeks into the summer his Port 3126 blows up. We tow him to his slip and there the boat sits for the rest of the summer, used as a lounge. Fall rolls around and around here much like Michigan, if boat doesn't come out it will sink and become an even bigger issue. He doesnt have money for storage, for decomissioning for anything. He's been hooked on pills since his injury and devolving into a full blown addict. I should mention he was a total pain in the ass on the dock all summer. loud and generally f***ed up.
> 
> 
> Long story short, we haul the boat and there it sits on the hard for two seasons. Storage bills mounting, boat falling into disrepair...him still owing money to us and the bank. Eventually through a lengthy legal process we take posession of the boat. Title in hand we start to get the boat ready for the brokerage (survey damage, start engine rebuild process etc.) and work is progressing but we hadn't moved the boat into the shop because we were still wrapping up winter work.
> 
> So I go to take pictures of the interior for an interested party and when I walk in I find out that everything that was on a hinge was ripped off of its hinges. Stupid MF came in and trashed his old boat......I just sat there and shook my head and began the process of ordering a new fancy Swedish lock that Ocean Yacht decided to use on their sliding doors.
> 
> MF aint even worth my time, but I guess he had to get one last one in before he saw some other guy enjoying a beautiful boat.


Yup, sounds like a doctor.


----------



## Kisutch

Jarret Bay 46. And you guys are still hung up on Tiaras.


----------



## cwk33041

I see where you are coming from. Beautiful boat


----------



## Josh R




----------



## Polar7

I’ve been on all types of boats, best charter boat I was ever in was a Farallon. Better than even a Hewes imho. Handled some crazy water in the gulf of Alaska. I’m more into hard core fishing than luxury.

All around boat, Boston Whaler conquest.


----------



## RedM2

SJC said:


> Somebody said something about toons being good bigwater charter rigs....
> View attachment 843100


Interesting. My buddy just got his money back on a brand new AQ he took delivery of the last week of June. The kicker bracket peeled open and let water in the toon. He said he had water on the deck when he was fishing Saginaw Bay because of how much water got in. I'm told another guy in Oscoda just had a similar issue with his new AQ toon letting water in.


----------



## wildcoy73

Shoeman said:


> I’ll again mention that Cherokee in the for sale forum
> 
> Huge dance floor, single inboard 10’ beam and the mold came from the old Luhrs


but they did not handle the same. The Luhrs could handle some pretty bad stuff. it was a heavier boat with a thicker hull.
the cherokee was a good boat with the luhr design.
Wish i could find the Luhr i deck handed on back in the 80s. I would bo about anything to buy it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## No Mas

Polar7 said:


> I’ve been on all types of boats, best charter boat I was ever in was a Farallon. Better than even a Hewes imho. Handled some crazy water in the gulf of Alaska. I’m more into hard core fishing than luxury.
> 
> All around boat, Boston Whaler conquest.


Man... There is some serious deck space on those Farallon's! Nice looking boats.


----------



## SJC

RedM2 said:


> Interesting. My buddy just got his money back on a brand new AQ he took delivery of the last week of June. The kicker bracket peeled open and let water in the toon. He said he had water on the deck when he was fishing Saginaw Bay because of how much water got in. I'm told another guy in Oscoda just had a similar issue with his new AQ toon letting water in.


I know of a couple other leakers that were new. My tritoon is not a quest and has held up fairly well. I did have to weld on it once. Stress fracture on the center toon not on a weld. Pretty sure I caused it by running a large bag off the center toon. I rough water, it caused a lot of strain. I now run two smaller bags off the sides. 

Like I've said before, my toon is a great family rig for the bay. We have caught thousands of fish, done a bunch of swimming, grilling, partying since I got it new in 2008. I've made a ton of memories on it and don't regret buying it. Even though I have fished it in weather I should not have been out in, it's a FAIR WEATHER rig that could be easily destroyed by the great lakes and an inexperienced captain. 

I'm sure the great lakes models are going to continue to improve and design/quality issues will be addressed as there's obviously a market for these rigs. I love combining walleye in the bay or having beers and going for a swim on mine, but when it comes to the big water, I'll stick with my Tiara.


----------



## surfstalker

The lakes can kick up way too fast for me to take anything other than a sea worthy rig offshore. I’ve seen tin cans of all sizes and toons 10 miles or more offshore in southern Lake Michigan. Pray they make it back safe every time I see them. All it’s going to take is one squall and coasties will be deployed for rescue. Tin cans and and toons are better suited for the bays or nearshore water. Offshore, I’ll stick with whalers. They’ll handle way more water than you will. Might get soaked, but they’ll get you back to port safe.

IMO, any good quality heavy glass boat would be favorable to aluminum for offshore big water. I understand the appeal of aluminum, and it has its place, but stick to glass for offshore waters. I’ll confess I prefer my Jon boat for Traverse Bays, not for safety, but for ease of trailering long distance and better rigged for jigging.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

GettinBucky said:


> true story....less than a week!!


I had a three week old boat sink once....


----------



## UPEsox

Could be this guy, at least made my morning at work interesting.

He's not in the channel if you couldn't tell


----------



## BuckeyeFootball

surfstalker said:


> The lakes can kick up way too fast for me to take anything other than a sea worthy rig offshore. I’ve seen tin cans of all sizes and toons 10 miles or more offshore in southern Lake Michigan. Pray they make it back safe every time I see them. All it’s going to take is one squall and coasties will be deployed for rescue. Tin cans and and toons are better suited for the bays or nearshore water. Offshore, I’ll stick with whalers. They’ll handle way more water than you will. Might get soaked, but they’ll get you back to port safe.
> 
> IMO, any good quality heavy glass boat would be favorable to aluminum for offshore big water. I understand the appeal of aluminum, and it has its place, but stick to glass for offshore waters. I’ll confess I prefer my Jon boat for Traverse Bays, not for safety, but for ease of trailering long distance and better rigged for jigging.


I once saw a Whaler getting towed in by the Coast Guard from Point Betsie....it was upside down.


----------



## surfstalker

Unskilled Captain. I know a guy that flipped his whaler once. He was hot dogging, launching off huge waves. Stupid move. He still has the boat in top shape 20 years later. They don’t sink and handle pretty much any water, but can’t really engineer around stupid.


----------



## anagranite

Apparently I wanted this one. 318 Edgewater, Bob Dougherty from Boston Whaler started the company and made these boat unsinkable as well.


----------



## SJC

anagranite said:


> View attachment 844790
> 
> 
> Apparently I wanted this one. 318 Edgewater, Bob Dougherty from Boston Whaler started the company and made these boat unsinkable as well.


I'd love to have that thing for fishing the keys! Looks like a wet ride with nowhere to hide and lots of wasted space for a great lakes big water trolling boat, though.


----------



## anagranite

SJC said:


> I'd love to have that thing for fishing the keys! Looks like a wet ride with nowhere to hide and lots of wasted space for a great lakes big water trolling boat, though.


It will stay in Marathon for ita life. It also has eisenglass wings. The cockpit is 130 Sq ft so plenty for 4-6 people.


----------



## UPEsox

https://barkers-island-marina.com/yacht-details/?boatID=8412783



This is an interesting rig.


----------



## Gabe T

UPEsox said:


> https://barkers-island-marina.com/yacht-details/?boatID=8412783
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting rig.


Goofy lookin boat lol


----------



## Polar7

SJC said:


> I'd love to have that thing for fishing the keys! Looks like a wet ride with nowhere to hide and lots of wasted space for a great lakes big water trolling boat, though.


I’ve fished the keys and Texas in plenty of boats and just not a fan of center consoles. I know they’re all the rage but for the little bit of extra speed you get I’ll take at least a walk around with a decent cabin. They just aren’t very comfortable. To each their own. Out on the big water how often can you really run 50 mph anyways?


----------



## Lightfoot

Totally dependent on the lottery.

Stabicraft 2250 Ultra Centrecab | Fishing and Family Boat


----------



## anagranite

Polar7 said:


> I’ve fished the keys and Texas in plenty of boats and just not a fan of center consoles. I know they’re all the rage but for the little bit of extra speed you get I’ll take at least a walk around with a decent cabin. They just aren’t very comfortable. To each their own. Out on the big water how often can you really run 50 mph anyways?


Everyone likes something different. The Edgewater check enough boxes for us to buy it. I've been fishing the keys in a dual console and it limits the fishing room. A cuddy is nice but it gets mildew if not properly ventilated. We leave our boat in Marathon year round and fish it whenever we can get away.


----------



## No Mas

Lightfoot said:


> Totally dependent on the lottery.
> 
> Stabicraft 2250 Ultra Centrecab | Fishing and Family Boat


A lottery win, would probably include these two.


----------



## anagranite

No Mas said:


> A lottery win, would probably include these two.
> View attachment 845268
> 
> View attachment 845267


That Seahunter is awesome. I need to ride on a 30+ catamaran to judge the ride. I might take a charter with StanzFam out of Islamorada this year, he has a 42 Freeman. For Michigan I like the Parker 28 or any Pursuit 30ft with outboards.


----------



## Grinnell

Think I’ll start with a StarCraft 18 tiller or a Lund outfitter. Not sure yet. Will be my first….


----------



## Grinnell

Grinnell said:


> Think I’ll start with a StarCraft 18 tiller or a Lund outfitter. Not sure yet. Will be my first….


StarCraft Freedom 18, Lund 17 outfitter… or a weldcraft sportsman 20XT !!!!


----------



## salmon_slayer06

See a lot of the older starcraft islanders the king was 26 islander hard top, great boat but most of the ones seen are the little brothers which just plain catch fish. See ranger walleye guy make a presence during the peak bite ranger 621 with full windshield you can pound on them kings and run all over the place doing 70. Your older closed bow full windshield aluminum are perfect for small boat guy in rough water. Open bow like a typical Lund or Starcraft you have death sentence on that lake no thanks unless she’s 1 foot or less you be lucky to clear the pier heads . High bow blunt full windshield like a Cherokee is good boat for charter guy heavy, deep, stable lots of room. Only problem can’t tow them. Sportcraft 270 with hardtop bow heavy waves over the top is the norm and thank god it’s closed bow replacing stringers are common on these but very trailerable and is working mans boat.


----------

